# Varanus albigularis Cape banded whitethroat



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Here's an update on the first 2 hatchlings. Looking even better as each week passes.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

seanUK said:


> Here's an update on the first 2 hatchlings. Looking even better as each week passes.
> 
> image
> image
> ...


:mf_dribble:They are stunning!!


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cute!!!!
nice one sean, how are the rest of the eggs doing???


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

TEG said:


> Very cute!!!!
> nice one sean, how are the rest of the eggs doing???


The other eggs are still good.:2thumb:


----------



## ocean123 (Mar 7, 2011)

What can I say Sean I love them, they look even better together:flrt:.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

Congrats. They are gorgeous if you even get bored or fed up of them I will take them off you. Lol. Stunning markings. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5gcf3u


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I know monitor fans like em big but for me if they stayed that size I'd have a room full they are stunning!!!!!!!!!!

The 2nd to last picture you know's he's thinking "i cant wait till im big enough to bite his finger"


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Reptor said:


> Congrats. They are gorgeous if you even get bored or fed up of them I will take them off you. Lol. Stunning markings.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5gcf3u


 
They are for sale unfortunately I can't keep everything that's the point of me breeding them.


----------



## chrisbo (Jul 16, 2011)

*omg* :flrt:they are totaly gorgoeus


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

cracking pics bud :2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

chrisbo said:


> *omg* :flrt:they are totaly gorgoeus


Thanks Christine :2thumb:


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

seanUK said:


> Here's an update on the first 2 hatchlings. Looking even better as each week passes.
> 
> image
> image
> ...



Beautiful Sean, just beautiful.


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

what price do they go for sean stunning they are


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

patterson1980 said:


> what price do they go for sean stunning they are


 
Are you interested ?


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Jolio said:


> Beautiful Sean, just beautiful.


Thanks and enjoy


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

seanUK said:


> Are you interested ?



would love one but no room at the min mayb out of ur nxt batch:2thumb: the are stunning they will get even better as they grow


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

these are amazing, congratulations.


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

Magnificent, something really special there!
If only space wasn't an issue!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Simply stunning :notworthy:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Thanks all and enjoy this video of one in South Africa

African Rock monitor lizard eating chicken necks - YouTube


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

seanUK said:


> Thanks all and enjoy this video of one in South Africa
> 
> African Rock monitor lizard eating chicken necks - YouTube


Thats a great video!

Out of interest, what kind of captive do they make? are they curious and interactive or shy and defensive etc?


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Metzger said:


> Thats a great video!
> 
> Out of interest, what kind of captive do they make? are they curious and interactive or shy and defensive etc?


They are great characters always checking things out very curious and not shy they will climb over you if they get chance and not bother you at all they are very calm.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Metzger said:


> Thats a great video!
> 
> Out of interest, what kind of captive do they make? are they curious and interactive or shy and defensive etc?


This one was bred by Robert Faust it shows the good character they have. 
Captive WhiteThroat Monitor - YouTube


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

seanUK said:


> This one was bred by Robert Faust it shows the good character they have.
> Captive WhiteThroat Monitor - YouTube


Oh wow, you couldn't wish for a more relaxed animal - a really good example, no forced interaction, just a relaxed interactive animal, they look like a pleasure to own/observe : victory:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Metzger said:


> Oh wow, you couldn't wish for a more relaxed animal - a really good example, no forced interaction, just a relaxed interactive animal, they look like a pleasure to own/observe : victory:


They are so maybe you should buy some from me.:whistling2:


----------



## Metzger (Oct 18, 2009)

seanUK said:


> They are so maybe you should buy some from me.:whistling2:


Hehe I would love one, its just the space... maybe I can try (again lol) to convince the other half.
Would it be an 8ftx4ftx4ft (at smallest) for an adult, given they are the smaller of the albigs?


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Metzger said:


> Hehe I would love one, its just the space... maybe I can try (again lol) to convince the other half.
> Would it be an 8ftx4ftx4ft (at smallest) for an adult, given they are the smaller of the albigs?


 
8x3x3 would be ok.


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

seanUK said:


> This one was bred by Robert Faust it shows the good character they have.
> Captive WhiteThroat Monitor - YouTube


What a brilliant video. 

I'm unsure of the ladies age at the end of video, but is monitor 'adult' in that footage?

Average size 4ft? 
And more dessert habitat than say boscs and black throats?


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Jolio said:


> What a brilliant video.
> 
> I'm unsure of the ladies age at the end of video, but is monitor 'adult' in that footage?
> 
> ...


Yes it's an adult on average 4ft males 3ft females.


----------



## Jolio (Sep 8, 2009)

seanUK said:


> Yes it's an adult on avarage 4ft males 3ft females.



Cheers Sean.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

These have now been sold. Those damm Germans seem to buy everything that's rare can't complain though it would have been nice to see these remain in the country. I have 5 more expected to hatch in May/June and these are the last ones so I am taking deposits now. Once gone that is it for good.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seanUK said:


> These have now been sold. Those damm Germans seem to buy everything that's rare can't complain though it would have been nice to see these remain in the country. I have 5 more expected to hatch in May/June and these are the last ones so I am taking deposits now. Once gone that is it for good.


give us UK people a 50% discount from the price they pay and i'm sure we will:whistling2:.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> give us UK people a 50% discount from the price they pay and i'm sure we will:whistling2:.


Unfortunately the price is the same regardless of where in the E.U.:2thumb:

If your seriously interested though maybe we can cut a deal for the last batch.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Unfortunately the price is the same regardless of where in the E.U.:2thumb:
> 
> If your seriously interested though maybe we can cut a deal for the last batch.


no it was just a joke, more than anything, i'm always interested in varanus and enjoy seeing your amazing collection of rare stuff but my space is now limited i'm holding out for a few rare ones (not the ones in the thread), which i'm sure least 1 of them will prob come from you in the future:2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> no it was just a joke, more than anything, i'm always interested in varanus and enjoy seeing your amazing collection of rare stuff but my space is now limited i'm holding out for a few rare ones (not the ones in the thread), which i'm sure least 1 of them will prob come from you in the future:2thumb:


Well there's only 2 or 3 varanus species now that I want for sure and hopefully will get them in the near future.:whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Well there's only 2 or 3 varanus species now that I want for sure and hopefully will get them in the near future.:whistling2:


And judging by the rest of your bunch, I bet there going be some stunning monitors :2thumb:

I hope one of them 3 is Perentie monitor (Varanus giganteus) :whistling2: as I SOOOOOOO want a pair as well :mf_dribble:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> And judging by the rest of your bunch, I bet there going be some stunning monitors :2thumb:
> 
> I hope one of them 3 is Perentie monitor (Varanus giganteus) :whistling2: as I SOOOOOOO want a pair as well :mf_dribble:


Yes it is the No1 Varanid. Can you guess the other 2 ?


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm having a guess at flavis, glebopalma and rosenbergi. How did I do Sean?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Yes it is the No1 Varanid. Can you guess the other 2 ?


Bells , Flavie's :2thumb:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Barlow said:


> I'm having a guess at flavis, glebopalma and rosenbergi. How did I do Sean?


All 3 would be nice but none of those species.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> Bells , Flavie's :2thumb:


No although again both are very nice.


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

You need to get with the flavis Sean. The UK needs a population of these. They are what I'm working towards. My DREAM!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful hatchlings! Continued success to you!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

glad it is:2thumb: when you get some I want a babie or 2 of ya (nice cheap UK price :whistling2

ummmm maybe the other 2 are 2 of these i thinks :
komodoensis
varius
bitatawa



oh wait they might just be the ones I hope you get hold of, so I can have a couple of CB babys of you :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

philipniceguy said:


> glad it is:2thumb: when you get some I want a babie or 2 of ya (nice cheap UK price :whistling2
> 
> ummmm maybe the other 2 are 2 of these i thinks :
> komodoensis
> ...


I have worked with flavi's in the past and they are definately in my favourites. I could have worked with komodoensis but I simply don't have the space needed to keep such an animal. Varius is interesting but I keep passing them up for something else. I would like panoptes rubidus and another griseus type possibly caspius.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

seanUK said:


> I have worked with flavi's in the past and they are definately in my favourites. I could have worked with komodoensis but I simply don't have the space needed to keep such an animal. Varius is interesting but I keep passing them up for something else. I would like panoptes rubidus and another griseus type possibly caspius.


very interesting indeed. Just make sure you get giganteus :whistling2:


----------



## mid20smommy (May 14, 2012)

*cape white throat babies*

very interested in one or a pair of baby banded cape white throat cb do still have any if so how much and how much to ship to the us to fl Bradenton area and can you send pics of the ones still available my email is [email protected]


----------



## mid20smommy (May 14, 2012)

*cb cape white throat babies*

I'm very interested in one or a pair of baby banded cape white throat monitor cb do still have any if so how much and how much to ship to the us to fl Bradenton area and can you send pics of the ones still available my email is [email protected]


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Second clutch started to hatch pics to follow.


----------

